# Gentoo on Dell XPS 13 with RAID on?

## davidshen84

Hi,

I have a Dell XPS 13, 9350. I have read many post and have successfully install Gentoo on my laptop. However, I am not satisfied that I have to set the SATA to RAID OFF.

Why is it that I Linux can only recognize the STAT in AHCI mode? Is it lack of driver?

Thanks,

David

----------

## NeddySeagoon

davidshen84,

That raid can be made to work in Linux but its a really bad idea.  Its unkindly called fakeraid but that's just what it is.

The  RAID functionality is provided  as software in the BIOS.

The only reason to use fakeraid in Linux is to allow Linux and Windows to share the same raid set.

For Linux only, use mdadm raid.

----------

## davidshen84

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> davidshen84,
> 
> That raid can be made to work in Linux but its a really bad idea.  Its unkindly called fakeraid but that's just what it is.
> 
> The  RAID functionality is provided  as software in the BIOS.
> ...

 

Thanks a lot!  :Smile: 

----------

## Bloop_y2k

Hi there,

can you please provide details on how this raid can be made to work?

I am running with "Raid on" with a single ssd (as non-raid member). I cannot get my kernel to detect the ssd in raid mode.

Cheers

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bloop_y2k,

Welcome to Gentoo.

It doesn't make sense to operate with raid on and only one drive.  

That gets you a degraded raid set, or a totally broken raid set, depending if you set it up as raid1 or raid0.

There are two ways to make it work, which one you need depends on the way you set the raid up.

You may need dmraid. As that involves an out of kernel module, you must include that in your initrd.

You may need mdadm. That needs in kernel support and mdadm in your initrd.

Why do you think you need raid with only one drive?

----------

